# GROWERS.. What do you listen to while trimming? Favorite songs? Playlist for trimming



## WestIstheBest (Mar 21, 2012)

Couldn't find a post about this but since trimming can take hours if not the whole damn day/s.. What are your favorite songs or bands to listen to while your doing this tedious work? I feel like my high is doubled when I am trimming a bunch of homegrown. Just made a playlist and ran out already. So far the songs I am keeping (based on my personal stoner pref) ac/dc.. I like it all but have back n black( yes I know common) Phish: reba, lizards. Lil wayne: Cali dro Bunch of Snoop and Dre..cant forget kush. Bob marley 400 years Black sabbath: the Wizard.. any Cypress Hill. Something about these songs remind me of growing or smoking. So I know there are others crazy like me.. what are your trim / time to fucking celebrate playlist jams? PEACE


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 21, 2012)

BIt of Bob Marley, UB40 then also sometimes stick movie on while trimming up  basically just stick my iTunes on shuffle.


----------



## BA142 (Mar 21, 2012)

I usually just play a Joe Rogan podcast while i'm trimming. 

They're like 2 hours long so...i'm pretty much done trimming my personal stash by the time the episode ends


----------



## Humboldt DWC (Jul 7, 2012)

Jam bands, stand-up, audio books are cool but there hard to find, Music usually works but inevitably certain people hate reggae or metal and others love it at the same table.


----------



## Tom bodett (Jul 7, 2012)

this is the best for trimming
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ7yV-RyXb8


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;cGFHPZQkRnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGFHPZQkRnE[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 11, 2012)

everything and anything. At some points i get sick of music and turn it off. 8 hours or 12 hours of straight music listening while trimming gets annoying.


----------



## 420greendream (Jul 15, 2012)

Marlon asher-ganja farmer!!!!!!!!


----------

